# Puritans and Calvinism



## AV1611 (Jun 3, 2007)

> *PREFACE*
> 
> The first five chapters of this book originally appeared as nine separate articles in the monthly magazine, The Gospel Magazine, edited by Herbert M. Carson. Having, as I do, a sense of historical continuity I regard it as a great honour to write for a journal whose history reaches back to 1766.
> 
> ...




http://www.anglicanbooksrevitalized.us/Peter_Toons_Books_Online/History/puritanscalvinism.htm


----------



## Staphlobob (Jun 3, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> http://www.anglicanbooksrevitalized.us/Peter_Toons_Books_Online/History/puritanscalvinism.htm



Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be downloading the book. I've never read this one by Toon, but if it's anything like his other writings, I would highly suggest it to everyone. Toon is quite a good theologian and author.


----------

